# Carb engine cleaning



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all
I have an old car, saab 900 single carb, and I want to detail the engine.
I have done a few engine details before no problems but I've never done an old car like this one. Apart from covering the obvious (battery, fuse box and any naked wires) what else do I need to cover? the carburetor? are these quite delicate and would I need to take car of this? anything else I need to worry about on a 30 year old car?
Thanks


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The exterior of a carb is pretty robust and you won't do any harm cleaning it. However do not let anything get inside the carb (if you have the air filter off, the top is open and anything can fall inside it, so be careful).

I don't know if the car is old enough to have a coil but you need to cover it and also the distributor. The alternator also won't be very happy if you pour too many strong chemicals into the vent holes but I have Gunked so many engines over the years and never had any issues. The basic rule is if it has a wire going into it, don't get it too wet and if it has a hole in it don't put anything in it!


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Does it have a pod filter? If so I would remove it pack it with a clean cloth and then put a rubber glove over the top.


----------

